# Michigan Bay City 3 Female Puppies 11 week old



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Petfinder Notes 

petfinder notes for Noel 

Petfinder Notes for Miseltoe 

Tinsel Noel and Miseltoe are 11 week old female German Shepherd puppy that were rescued from living in a barn, where the people no longer wanted to feed her and her sisters. But their days of being cold, hungry and unloved are behind them now, They will be spayed December 15.. Their Christmas wish is for a home that will love them for life? Can you make that wish come true? Please Complete an application


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

If some one would be so kind to post pictures much appreciated


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't get the pictures of Tinsel and Mistletoe to load. Maybe someone else who is more .jpg smart can get them???

Noel


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Tinsel (who is wicked cute)


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump for these babies, Thanks Sherri and everyone who was involved in saving them!! ANd your vets they are great!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

these litle farts are stunning!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Where is the contact number for them? Anyone know?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is weird: How legit is this petfinder ad? They are only soliciting and there is no other contact info...should it be flagged?
Bay Valley Animal Hospital 

Orphan Animal Account 

6015 West Side Saginaw Rd. 

Bay City Mi 48706 

or you can call in using a credit card by (989) 686-0703 
this number is for donations only this is the vet clinic and can not help with the adoption process 


Or donate using pay pal


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jane, I know Sherri who runs Orphan Animals in Bay City, She is legit. This is in the petfinder ads. All her dogs go to the vets first, and that is where some of them board when they do not have foster homes at the moment. I do not want to speak for her, but I have done transport for them. Sherri is wonderful, her only interest is the dogs she and her rescue saves. Her Vet is also wonderful with her rescue. I only wish all vets were like hers. They are also fostering these babies.

Doreen


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

So these babies are safe? They just want to adopt them out?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Doreen, for the clarification. Do you know if they have been adopted yet?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

They have applications pending, but they have to do home checks and vet reff first. Yes they are safe and happy!!


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

The puppies are all adopted thank you


----------

